# Meerforellenfänge November 2005



## Nordangler (31. Oktober 2005)

Wünsche euch allen einen erfolgreichen November. Das euch die Trutten nur so an die Angel knallen und ihr spannungsgeladene Fights erleben dürft.

Sven


----------



## pUmUkeL (1. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Moin Moin JUngX...

bin auch ein Meerforellensüchtiger habe aber bis jetzt nur mitgelesen hier!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Neugebroen auch noch mals von mir!

Ich habe noch nie eine Meerforelle gefangen war aber schon öfters mal los mit Spöket und co auch mit fliege!

Ich fahre dieses Wochenende nach Fehmarn und will wieder angreifen!!!

Jetzt habe ich eine Fragen an euch...ich habe ein Haus gemietet Staberdorf...

Wo soll ich angreifen ????????????
direkt staberhuk ??



vielen dank im Voraus (ich brauche eure hilfe!) :c |uhoh:


----------



## CyTrobIc (1. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

achte auf den grund und die tiefe, 1 bis 2 meter und marmorierter grund (leopardengrund), dazu noch etwas kraut und leicht trübes wasser, dann ists perfekt. West: Westermarkelsdorf, Flügge (achtung naturschutzgebiet), Bojendorf, Ost: Staberhuk, Katharinenhof und natürlich der Sund sind relativ gute Fangplätze.


----------



## Nordangler (4. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

So war gestern los. 
Wo: Geltinger Bucht
Wann: 16.30 bis 19.00
Wetter: wolkig
Wind: ca. 4 aus Süd-West
Köder: Skjöld 20 gr. schwarz-silberglitter-pink
Wasser: klar ca. 12° Grad
Wer: nur ich
Fische: ein Anfasser. Konnte allerdings nicht sagen, ob Mefo oder Dorsch. Eine Mefo ca. 50 cm schwamm nach.


----------



## Pikepauly (4. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Wo soll ich angreifen ????????????
direkt staberhuk ??



vielen dank im Voraus (ich brauche eure hilfe!) :c |uhoh:[/quote]

Habe schon öfter bei Staberhuk gefischt. War immer toll. Muss allerdings sagen bis jetzt nur im Frühjahr. Bei passendem Wind und Strömung geht da aber auch jetzt bestimmt was. Da ich nicht so der Weitwerferfraktion angehöre sondern lieber so auf 30-40 Meter fische ist Staberhuk ein toller Platz. Wegen der dann geringen Einholgeschwindigkeiten fische ich Wobbler(Gladsax und Spöket) statt Blinker. Nach rechts rum und nach links rum finden sich zahlreiche Riffe wo man einen ganzen Angeltag verbringen kann.
Ist auch selten überlaufen weil man ne gute halbe Stunde laufen muss.

gruss Pikepauly


----------



## pepp-eric (6. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

War gestern in WH, ausser einem Nachläufer war das ein Satz mit x.

Denke, das Wasser ist noch zu warm.

Was witzig war, waren die Fliegenfischer, die trotz WS5 fleissig unermüdlich geworfen haben! Respekt!


----------



## Quallenfischer (6. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Moin#h 
War gestern auch los

wo: Dazendorf
Wann: ca.07.00-09.45Uhr
Wetter: bewölkt
Wind: k.a.
Köder: D.A.M. Metallic Seatrout
WAsser: klar/ leicht trüb
Wer: Tomansky, kai und ich
Fisch: außer ein Nachläufer nüscht

Bemerkungen: Wir mussten früher abbrechen, da tomansky ein eigenes Fischhälterbecke in seiner Wathose hatte .


----------



## Havorred01 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

So dann will ich auch mal ein schlechtes Ergebniss Bekannt geben

Wo: Genner Bucht, Loddenhoj, Diernaes bucht / DK
Wann: 1 Woche vom 29.10.- 05.11.05 
Wetter: Sonne, Regen, Bewölkt
Wind: bis dienstag fast immer Ententeich, danach stürmischer Wind aus Süden
Temperatur Wasser/ Luft:  ca. 15°C-12°C / 20°C- 11°C
Köder: Fliegen, Filur, Spöket, Falkfish Hansenflash etc. 
Wasser: klar/ leicht trüb, bis stark trüb
Wer: Ich und meine beiden bekannten
Fisch: 1ne 45er Mefo leicht braun, 1 untermaßigen (Lachs?) 48cm beide am Mittwoch sonst war tote Hose  :v 

Ich angel ja schon etwas länger, aber ich habe noch nicht erlebt, dases im November so Warm war. Wir haben fast im T-Shirt auf dem Boot gesessen und den Mefos Nachgestellt. Eine Woch mit viel gepeitsche und kaum Erfolg. 
Im Oktober soll ja einer in der Genner Bucht ordentlich gefangen haben, über 40 Mefos 

Gruß Havorred


----------



## JunkieXL (7. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

So mal mein schlechtes Ergebniss:
Datum: 5.11. 
Ort: Meschendorf/ Bugspitze Schießberg
Zeit: 9.30-13.30
Wind:4-5 Süd-West
Köder: Spöket(18gr), DegaFyn(16-26 BlauSilber)
Erfolge: NIX

Datum 7.11 
Ort: Boltenhagen linke Steilküste
Zeit: 9.00-11.00
Wind:ca 2-3 Südliche Winde
Köder: Spöket(18gr(schwarz/silber)), DegaFyn(16-26
BlauSilber)
Erfolge: WiederNix


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*



			
				JunkieXL schrieb:
			
		

> So mal mein schlechtes Ergebniss:
> Datum: 5.11.
> Ort: Meschendorf/ Bugspitze Schießberg
> Zeit: 9.30-13.30
> ...



Sind unsere silbernen Freunde da nicht noch bis einschl. 30.11. komplett geschont, oder habe ich schon wieder etwas verpasst |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## detlefb (7. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Sind unsere silbernen Freunde da nicht noch bis einschl. 30.11. komplett geschont, oder habe ich schon wieder etwas verpasst |kopfkrat |kopfkrat



Nee, du hast nichts verpasst...vielleicht ist das ja ein C&x' ler


----------



## mefohunter84 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

@ delefb #6 

Aber man kann ja vielleicht den einen oder anderen Dorsch verhafften. Sofern es klappt. #h 

Mefo ist in MeckPomm ( auch Lachs ) noch bis einschließlich dem 30.11. geschont.
Dieses Jahr wohl nicht so schlimm ( eh zu hohe Wassertemperaturen ), aber sonst ist der November eigentlich ein toller Monat für den Mefofang. Aber das haben die Gesetzeshüter in MeckPomm ( ich komme übrigens auch von dort #6  ), wohl auch vor drei Jahren erkannt. #d  :c


----------



## Fiedelfischer (8. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Ich hab in den letzten 2 Wochen bei 4 Törns 3 Grönlander gefangen, 3 Aussteiger der größeren Art (klar, die Großen müssen sich wieder verabschieden... #d ) und diverse Attacken gehabt. Ganz normal mit Blinker, schön flott einholen, wie im Frühjahr will ich meinen. Durchsacker ist natürlich auch immer von Vorteil ;-) War in Geltinger Bucht los.


----------



## Dorschi (14. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Mann is das hier ruhig!
Liegt das an der Schonzeit?
Jemand in letzter Zeit wenigstens ´ne Mefo gesehen?


----------



## Nordangler (14. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

So ich melde dann schnell mal 5 Meerforellen für heute an.
Wo: Bei Damp
Wann 7.00 Uhr bis 14.00
Wer: Rainer und ich.
Wetter: Starker Wind ca. 5-6 aus süd-west
Wassertemperatur: 9,5° Grad
Köder: Blinker
Alle 5 waren blank um die 45 cm groß. 2 releast, 3 mitgenommen da verletzt.

Aber ich gebe zu, wir waren mit dem Boot draußen um gefärbte Mefos zu umgehen, da die immer ufernah schwimmen.

Dazu kamen 20 Dorsche von 45 cm bis 75 cm. 6 releast da sie unter 50 cm waren.

Sven


----------



## Frühaufsteher (14. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Moin,
habe mir ein Schlauchi gekauft , weil mir ein Belly zu gefährlich ist.
War gestern das erstemal los.
Wo:      Dazendorf rechts vor dem Riff
Wann    13.11.05, 7:00 - 14:00 Uhr
Wetter: Wind 3-4 aus Süd-West, bewölkt bis sonnig, klares Wasser
Köder:   Grün-brauner 9g Blinker
Fisch:    Einen blanken Grönländer von 39 cm verhaftet und gleich wieder
            releast.
An der Küste soll von den Spinnanglern auch nur ein Grönländer gefangen worden sein!
Ist wohl immer noch zu warm.|kopfkrat 
Beste Grüße
der Frühaufsteher


----------



## Truttafriend (14. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Ist bestimmt nicht mehr zu warm. Zumal im Sommer die Fische genauso oft beissen, halt nur Nachts. Jetzt haben die meisten Trutten halt die Popperei im Kopf und sind bereits im Süsswasser oder warten darauf aufsteigen zu können |wavey:


----------



## larsgerkens (15. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

@ nordangler.... welchen köder? wie schnell eingeholt?


----------



## Nordangler (15. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

leichte Löffelblinker und ziemlich langsam geführt. Fängigste Farbe war silber-grün.

Sven


----------



## larsgerkens (15. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

vielen dank, werde demnächst wohl mal vor weißenhaus mit nem kleinen böötchen raus, vorausgesetzt der motor des bootes is wieder heil?!?


----------



## Nordangler (15. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Hier noch auf die schnelle ein Foto vom Fang.

Sven


----------



## larsgerkens (16. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

so muss es aussehen!!!!

PETRI HEIL!!!


----------



## sunny (16. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Sven du kannst das so gut haben. Petri Heil zu dem schönen Fang#6 .


----------



## Nordangler (16. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Danke danke. Habe halt Glück, das ich hier an der Küste wohne.

Sven


----------



## pepp-eric (16. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch auf die schnelle ein Foto vom Fang.
> 
> Sven


 Will hier kein Fass aufmachen - aber ein wenig Maß bei der Fischentnahme könnte uns allen wohl nicht schaden! 

Für mich ist eine Mefo pro Tag vollkommen genug.


----------



## Fischbox (16. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*



			
				pepp-eric schrieb:
			
		

> Will hier kein Fass aufmachen - aber ein wenig Maß bei der Fischentnahme könnte uns allen wohl nicht schaden!
> 
> Für mich ist eine Mefo pro Tag vollkommen genug.



Brauchst auch gar kein Fass aufmachen, sondern nur die Postings aufmerksam   durchlesen. Die Fische waren verletzt, ansonsten wären sie zurück gegangen.



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> ....Alle 5 waren blank um die 45 cm groß. 2 releast, 3 mitgenommen da verletzt.....


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Brauchst auch gar kein Fass aufmachen, sondern nur die Postings aufmerksam   durchlesen. Die Fische waren verletzt, ansonsten wären sie zurück gegangen.



#6 
uns Thomas liest sogar das Kleingedruckte |supergri


----------



## larsgerkens (16. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

war gerade in wh... eigentlich wollte ich schön auf mefo... hier in oldenburg wars nahezu windstill... als ich da ankam leider knapp n meter hohe wellen... :/... habs dann gelasssen, kann mich einfach nicht gedulden endlich meine erste mefo ausm wasser zu ziehen


----------



## Nordangler (16. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*



			
				pepp-eric schrieb:
			
		

> Will hier kein Fass aufmachen - aber ein wenig Maß bei der Fischentnahme könnte uns allen wohl nicht schaden!
> 
> Für mich ist eine Mefo pro Tag vollkommen genug.



geiles Ding:m  Fahren zu zweit los und nehmen 3 Mefos  sowie 14 Dorsche mit. Und schon heißt es zuviel. Bald ist es soweit das 5 Angler sich einen Hering teilen müßen.  Schmeiß mich echt wech vor lachen.  

Sorry aber du solltest echt erst einmal gründlich lesen, bevor du einen unqualifizierten Kommentar hier reinschreibst. 
Aber werde dann noch als Krönung reinschreiben, das wir mit 7 personen den Dorsch schon vertilgt haben und die 3 Meerforellen sind fertig mariniert für den Räucherofen. 

Eine Mefo pro Tag bedeutet, 365 Mefos im Jahr oder sehe ich das verkehrt. Ich fange nur ca 20 Mefos im Jahr.

Sven


----------



## larsgerkens (16. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

hmm.. nun mal alle nicht das fass anstechen.. er hats bestimmt nicht so gemeint!!!???? 

falls doch? denke das nordangler und sein angelkollege nicht verkehrt gemacht haben


----------



## salmohunter (16. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Nur keine hektik Sven,
wer sonst nüscht zu schreiben hat tuts halt auf diese weise.....ähh ich wusste es doch schon immer...... wir haben doch mehr Päpste als nur den einen...  ..und außerdem...im Dezember bin ich auch zum mefofischen..und wehe ich fange eine oder drei..( maßige ) die nehme ich glatt mit :m
in diesem Sinne petri


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh (16. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Hallo Nordangler,

Petri zu dem tollen Fang! Mit so einer Fangstatistik würde ich auch gerne mal die Heimreise antreten! Daumen hoch!
Und lass dich nicht von den Neidern hier anmachen die dir deinen Fang nicht gönnen, lass dir lieber die Flossenträger schmecken...

Viele Grüße


----------



## larsgerkens (16. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

sehr richtig!!! will auch endlich ne mefo fangen


----------



## pepp-eric (16. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*



			
				larsgerkens schrieb:
			
		

> hmm.. nun mal alle nicht das fass anstechen.. er hats bestimmt nicht so gemeint!!!????
> 
> falls doch? denke das nordangler und sein angelkollege nicht verkehrt gemacht haben



danke larsgerkerns,

hab ehrlich gesagt weder das kleingedruckte gelesen, noch hab ich das negativ gegen unsere boardies gemeint. 

brauche auch keine neiddebatte (ich gönne jedem seinen erfolg) noch sonst irgendwelche anfeindungen.

möchte hier mitteilen, dass ich persönlich dafür bin, sich bei den mefos einigermaßen einzuschränken. 

jeder kennt doch die stories, wenn am forellenpuff weissenhaus die gier den leuten den verstand raubt und jeder das, was über 40cm ist, mitnimmt. auch, damit nicht der nachbar die gleiche forelle einen tag später fängt...

in dem sinne 

PS: neben "boaah toll" sollten hier auch kritischere meinungen ihren platz finden dürfen #6


----------



## larsgerkens (16. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

so... werde montag mit nem kleinen boot rausfahrn am eitz in weißenhaus, wenn das wetter es zulässt, vllt. nehm ich fotokamera mit, dann gibts n schönen bericht und eventuell auch die erfolgsfotos


----------



## Torskfisk (16. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

@ peep eric
Kritische Worte sind bestimmt herzlich willkommen, wenn sie denn irgendeine Grundlage haben. Ansonsten würden solche Äußerungen dazu führen, dass keiner mehr auch nur irgenwelche Fangberichte abliefert, da er sonst Gefahr läuft, sowie er eine Fischart in der Mehrzahl nennt, Reaktionen wie die deine zu erhalten.#c 

@ Nordangler
Glückwunsch zu solch einer tollen Strecke. Natürlich auch ein bischen NEID(warum schreib ich eigentlich nur ein bischen....)#q 
Meine Versuche endeten meistens mit Dorsch oder Hornhechtfängen, war wohl immer zur falschen Zeit los, ist aber egal, somit hast du einen, für den du die Meerforellen mitnehmen kannst . Für 2005 hast du also noch 365 Mefo`s offen.#6


----------



## JunkieXL (19. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

So ich muss mich nochmal zu meinem Beitrag auf S.1 melden. Ja die Mefo hat noch bis 31.11 Schonzeit ... nicht so wie alle Jahre zuvor bis 31.10.! Irgendwie war ich ohne nochmal zu schauen der festen überzeugung das sie ab 31.10 wieder frei sind. Diese Überzeugung war abselutFalsch, zum Glück hab ich nichts gefangen *uff* Naja geh ich halt ab Dezember wieder auf Jagt  aber sowas ist mir in über 10 Jahren angeln noch nicht passiert


----------



## Nordangler (20. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

JunkieXL die Schonzeit gilt aber nur für die gefärbten. Silberne oder sogenannte Überspringer sind weiterhin frei.
Oder liege ich damit im Moment falsch?

pepp-eric: Denke einmal, das hier fast jeder mefoangler schon genügend Mefos zurückgesetzt hat. Wenn ich an einem Tag das Glück habe, mehrere zu fangen setze ich immer etwas zurück. Das ist ja selbstverständlich. Genauso wenn man eine gefärbte hat. Klar geht die zurück. Ausnahme wäre, wenn sie sich stark verletzt hat, dann muß sie leider abgeschlagen werden.
In diesem Sinne.

Sven


----------



## detlefb (20. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> JunkieXL die Schonzeit gilt aber nur für die gefärbten. Silberne oder sogenannte Überspringer sind weiterhin frei.
> Oder liege ich damit im Moment falsch?
> Sven



Für Schleswig-Holstein liegst du richtig. Für Mecklenburg-Vorpommern allerdings nicht. Dort ist bis einschl. 30.11 Schonzeit, egal ob gefärbt oder silber mit losen Schuppen.


----------



## MeFoMan (20. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Hi, 

Wo: Katharinenhof
Wann: 19.11.2005 / 9:00 - 17:00 Uhr
Wetter: heiter bis wolkig
Wind: ca. 3-4 aus Nord-West
Köder: Gladsax Fiske 20gr. / rot/schwarz, Twister rot/schwarz
Wasser: leicht angetrübt ca. 9° Grad
Wer: ich
Fische: eine MeFo ca. 50 cm, 3 Dorsche 45 - 55, zwei (kapitale) Grundeln.

Anmerkung:
Am Abend kam ein Boot an den Strand und die Herrschaften wunderten sich, dass wir überhaupt Fische gefangen haben. Lt. deren Aussage war die gesamte Strecke vor Katharinenhof mit Stellnetzen abgesperrt |gr: 
Somit haben wir auch eine Erklärung dafür, warum wor bei den "idealen" Bedingungen nur so wenig Fischkontakt hatten #q


----------



## larsgerkens (20. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

is ne sauerei mit den stellnetzen!!!!


----------



## Nordangler (21. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Glückwunsch mefoman.
Aber was hättet ihr evtl. fangen können, wenn keine Stellnetze vorhanden wären?

Sven


----------



## larsgerkens (21. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Wo: dazendorf
Wann: 21.11.2005 / 14:30 - 17:00 Uhr
Wetter: heiter 
Wind: ca. 3
Köder: blinker... pilker
Wasser: leicht angetrübt ca. 9° Grad
Wer: freund u. ich
Fische: er eine MeFo  45 cm, 2 Dorsche um 50cm

ging nich viel, sah vielversprechender aus, als es war!!!!

gruß
lars


----------



## dacor (22. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

@larsgerkens
was erwartest du? immerhin angelst du auf mefos, da sollte man mit einem fisch/tag zufrieden sein. also ich bins immer gewesen!
glueckwunsch zum fisch


----------



## goeddoek (22. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*



			
				dacor schrieb:
			
		

> @larsgerkens
> was erwartest du, immerhin angelst du auf mefos, da sollte man mit einem fisch/tag zufrieden sein. also ich bins immer gewesen!



So ist es, dacor #6 
Wär froh, wenn ich 'ne Statistik von einer Meerforelle pro Tag hätte


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> geiles Ding:m Fahren zu zweit los und nehmen 3 Mefos sowie 14 Dorsche mit. Und schon heißt es zuviel. Bald ist es soweit das 5 Angler sich einen Hering teilen müßen. Schmeiß mich echt wech vor lachen.
> 
> Eine Mefo pro Tag bedeutet, 365 Mefos im Jahr oder sehe ich das verkehrt. Ich fange nur ca 20 Mefos im Jahr.
> 
> Sven


 
Ich fange nur ca. 10 im Jahr und freue mich über jede Einzelne.

Glückwunsch zum Fang. #6 #6 #6 

uli


----------



## larsgerkens (23. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

die mefo habe ja nicht ich gefangen... ich blieb an diesem tag schneider 
muss also weiterhin auf meine erste mefo warten 

naja, aber samstag gehts wieder los... vllt. ja mit mehr erfolg ?!?!?

grüße
lars


----------



## Marcus van K (23. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

@larsgerkens  Also ich weiss ja nicht,
ob du vielleicht kleine Geduld hast oder so!?
Meine Durststrecke von Mefos will ich hier lieber nicht Reinposten.
die Mefo ist bei mir n Fisch der ca 10000 Würfe....
Irgendwann wirds schon klappen!


----------



## larsgerkens (23. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

als angler muss man geduld haben, sonst is man kein richtiger angler, so seh ich das zumindest... ich war ja auch nicht enttäuscht, weil ich keine mefo gefangen habe? ich weiß, dass ich irgendwann auch meine erste fangen werde!! aber 3 std. auf der ostsee ohne nicht wenigstens nen dorsch zu fangen, da kann man sich auch mal n bißchen ärgern... dafür wirds nächstes mal wieder ganz anders aussehen


----------



## pohlk (23. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Ihr macht mit Mut! ;+ 
Ich wollte auch bald meine erste Tour starten.
Sicher weiß ich dass es nicht sofort klappt mit den Grönländern, aber 10000 Würfe?
Da steht mir wohl einiges bevor? Aber egal, der Virus sitzt schon zu tief :q...


----------



## dacor (23. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

man freut sich umso mehr ueber eine mefo, wenn man lange darauf hingearbeitet hat. mir ist ein fisch schon 4-5 kaalte wintertage wert


----------



## pohlk (23. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Hab ja wenigstens Glück, dass ich genau an der Quelle wohne. #v 
Und Ende November ist dann auch endlich die Schonzeit vorbei und dann gehts ab. #: 
HHHmmm, die erste MeFo, dass wäre toll.|rolleyes 
Nicht immer so'ne schlappen Hechte oder Minizander.


----------



## goeddoek (23. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*



			
				pohlk schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr macht mit Mut! ;+
> Ich wollte auch bald meine erste Tour starten.
> Sicher weiß ich dass es nicht sofort klappt mit den Grönländern, aber 10000 Würfe?
> Da steht mir wohl einiges bevor? Aber egal, der Virus sitzt schon zu tief :q...



Nee, nee - sind NUR 1000 Würfe, nicht 10000 - rein rechnerisch hättest Du dann schon 10 Meerforellen gefangen :q :q :q 

Keine Bange - meine Erste fing ich mit dem 3. !!! Wurf.Auf "Ansage" am 2. Tag noch eine.Dann hatte ich eine Woche Urlaub und überhaupt keinen Erfolg.

So ist sie - unsere silberne Dame.Launisch eben. Aber das macht es auch aus.
Aber ich kann Dich nur warnen.Hast Du die Erste gefangen, bist Du hoffnungslos verloren. Dann gibt es nichts anderes mehr :q #6


----------



## pohlk (23. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Das befürchte ich auch, aber es ist nunmal der Fisch der Fische.:k 
Ich berichte natürlich über den ersten versuch dieses Jahr, vielleicht sogar mit dem BB


----------



## larsgerkens (23. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

endlich mal einer der weiß wie man sich fühlt


----------



## Seatrout (23. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Wo: schleimünde
Wann: gestern und heute
Wetter: gestern relativ gut,heute nebel, aber extrem
Wind: ca. 3
Köder: stripper und spöket
Wasser: leicht angetrübt ca. 9° Grad
Wer: ich
Fische: 6 Mefos und 12 Dorsche

War mit dem Boot schleppen,alle Fischen haben recht tief gebissen,entweder auf Rigger oder Dipsy.Viele Grönländer aber auch eine schöne!
Vom Ufer hatte ich nicht einen Fisch.


Gruß Seatrout


----------



## Bellyboater (23. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, nee - sind NUR 1000 Würfe, nicht 10000 - rein rechnerisch hättest Du dann schon 10 Meerforellen gefangen :q :q :q


 
Das kann auch nicht sein. Ich bin seit ca 1,5 Jahren der Meerforellenfischerei verfallen und habe noch nicht mal eine am Band gehabt


----------



## Tobsn (23. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*



> Ansonsten würden solche Äußerungen dazu führen, dass keiner mehr auch nur irgenwelche Fangberichte abliefert


 
Gerade erst darüber gestolpert, aber was wäre daran so schlimm?

T


----------



## Angelmann (23. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade erst darüber gestolpert, aber was wäre daran so schlimm?
> 
> T


|good: |good: |good:


----------



## larsgerkens (23. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

petri zum fang seatrout!!!!


----------



## der_Jig (23. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

hey seatrout,

das lässt ja hoffen und ich bin ganz bald auch wieder bei dir! 

muss doch nun auch endlich mal bei mir klappen und meine blöden 1000 Würfe hab ich auch schon hinter mir! 

Naja, ich genieße es aber einfach auch so im Wasser zu stehen und einfach mal seine Ruhe zu haben ... und im Hinterkopf immer den Gedanken, dass da ja vielleicht doch noch die erste Mefo für mich lauert...


Dickes Petri ...

Team Dickdorsch


----------



## wobbler michi (24. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Super Seatrout

Zu den 1000-10000 oder mehr Würfen.

Glaube das es mehr an der Jahreszeit liegt, wenn man mitte April
bei leichten Wind aus SW gegen den Wind und an einer in einen Angelführer
genannten Meerforellenstelle fischt,habe ich persönlich noch keine 10000 
Würfe für eine Meerforelle gebraucht.

Es geht aber wie man auf meinen Foto sieht auch,am 31.12.04 bei ablandigen Wind und am 01.01.05 gleich noch eine .

Ich für meine teil,habe gelernt,das man bei jeden Wetter Meerf.fangen kann,
mal mehr ,mal weniger oder keine.

Gruß wobbler michi


----------



## Nordangler (25. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

seatrout meinen Glückwunsch zum Fang. Muß auch bald wieder los.

Sven


----------



## Fischbox (26. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Yeaaaah Baby, yeaaaah#6 !!:z :z :z 
Ich kann endlich auch mal was zu "aktuelle Meerforellenfänge" beitragen.

Wollte gestern eigentlich nach DD und bin dann, von Neumünster kommend lag es auf der Strecke, kurz in WH abgebogen. Eigentlich nur zum gucken, aber als ich weder Angler noch Netze entdecken konnte, habe ich mich entschlossen dort zu bleiben, und mein Glück hinter dem Riff in Richtung SHD zu versuchen.

wo: WH
Wann: 1000-1700
Wetter: bewölkt mit Schneeschauern
Wind: 4-5 SO
Wassertemperatur: 6°C lt. BSH
Temperaturen: lausig
Köder: Hakuma Dicksild, Spöket, 
Wasser: klar
Wer: Nur die Fischbox
Fisch: 1 Mefo 40-45 cm releast da angefärbt und 1 Mefo longline nach 15 Sekunden Drill releast. Die war allerdings ca. 50-60 cm lang. Soviel ich sehen konnte aber wahrscheinlich auch leicht angefärbt. Zur Sicherung meiner Nahrungsversorgung habe ich noch zwei Dorsche von knapp 50 entnommen. War ein kurzweiliges Fischen bei doch recht unangenehmen Bedingungen. Hatte noch nie zwei Mefos an einem Tag an der Leine, da ich meistens eher der Dorschjäger mit dem BB bin. Ich war daher absolut zufrieden. Habe noch nie soviele kleine Mefos springen sehen wie gestern. 
Die anderen Angler die im Laufe des Tages noch eintrudelten konnten übrigens keinerlei Erfolge verbuchen. Der Dorsch ist in WH zur Zeit anscheinend nicht so zahlreich vertreten.


----------



## Ace (26. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Habe Anfang-Mitte der Woche die ruhigen Tage genutzt und die Küste gepeitscht. Meerforellen waren leider nicht zu überreden...dafür fanden wirklich gute Dorsche bis 60cm gefallen an meinen Fliegen.
Da viele Fische mit einem Parasiten befallen waren habe ich die meisten nicht mitgenommen.

Wind: umlaufend 1-2
Wassertemp.: 7 Grad
Wasser: klar
Temp. grade über null
Wer: ich
Wetter: bewölkt
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wann: Nachmittags bis Abends


----------



## Kochtoppangler (26. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Also die Dorsche gehen bei mir in der Kieler Förde auch recht gut , komischerweise fange ich immer nur maximal eine halbe Stunde lang welche |kopfkrat  .
Das beißen fängt an sobald am anderen ufer die Straßenbeleuchtung angeht und hört auf sobald es dunkel wird . So ist es schon seit mehreren Wochen ...
Zwei Stunden vorher und auch danach keine weiteren Bisse mehr ... Bin langsam echt am überlegen nurnoch für diese halbe Stunde ans Wasser zu fahren .

Mit Meerforellen läuft absolut garnichts . Diesen Monat hab ich noch nicht mal eine gesehen und die anderen Angler hatten sogut ich weiß auch keine .


----------



## Rausreißer (26. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Schöne Pic`s Ace,
Danke dafür.
Gernot#h


----------



## Toddi (27. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Nice pics, Ace!#6 #6 #6 

Haben die Dorschies die ganze Zeit über gleichmäßig gut gebissen oder ging´s erst gegen Abend los?

Schreib´mal ein paar Zeilen zu deiner Takelage! Würde mich als Flifi-Grobmotoriker doch schon interessieren.

Gruß, Toddi:g :g :g


----------



## wobbler michi (27. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Wo: Dahme mit Belly
Wann: 27.11.05 , 8.00-1100
Wetter: Sonne,Wolken
Wind: ca. 3 - 4So
Köder:ganze Köderkiste 
Wasser: leicht angetrübt ca. 6 Grad
Wer: ich
Fische: 3 Leos + 45 Meerf.(schwimmt wieder)|wavey: 
allge.:sehr starke Strömung

Gruß wobbler michi


----------



## Flala - Flifi (27. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Moin!
Gestern haben mein Kumpel Michael und ich mal wieder die 250 km an die Küste abgenudelt, um ein bißchen Silber zu heben. Lange Rede, kurzer Unsinn, hier die technischen Daten:

Wann: 26.11.05
Wo: 8.00 bis 11.30 WH, 12.30 bis 18.30 Westermakelshuk
Wasser: 6 Grad (BSH), WH klar, Westermakelshuk leicht angeschossen
Wind: SSO - SO 4-5, abends abnehmend
Wetter: HbW, ca. 32 Schneeflocken über den Tag verteilt, Luft 0 - 2 Grad
Köder: Spöket, Snaps, Beachking sowie diverse Fliegen von klein und dezent bis groß und bunt
Fang: 1 Grönländer (46cm auf blau/silber Spöket bei Micha), 2 Fehlbisse auf Fliege, 1 Fehlbiss auf Blinker, ein untermaßiger Dorsch (ca.35 cm auf rot/schwarz Spöket bei mir). Alle Fischkontakte in Westermakelsdorf, in WH total tote Hose.

Als wir in Westermakelsdorf auf den Parkplatz kamen ging gerade ein Päärchen aus Dortmund (?) Richtung Strand los, beide in Fischermontur. Als wir 10 Minuten später am Wasser ankamen, schlug er gerade seinen ersten Grönländer ab, es folgten bei ihm zwei weitere, beide hatten noch jeweils einen Aussteiger. Wetten, daß der Mann an seinem gestrigen letzten Urlaubstag mit einem breiten Lächeln ins Bett gestiegen ist. An dieser Stelle noch mal ein dickes Petri zu dem guten Fang!
Insgesamt war in Westermakelsdorf einiges an Mefos unterwegs, die wir gesehen haben waren alles typische Grönländer. Dorsch lief dagegen eher bescheiden, mein 35er war der eizige, den wir gestern abend zu Gesicht bekamen.

Viel Erfolg!

Martin


----------



## nils7677 (27. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Petri zu den Fängen.

Scheint ja langsam los zu gehen.

Gruss Nils


----------



## sbiru (27. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Moin Moin aus Hamburg!
Nachdem ich ein Jahr fleißig Gast auf dieser informativen Seite war
will ich nun auch hin und wieder meinen Senf dazugeben,die ein oder andere Fangmeldung hoffentlich eingeschlossen.Womit ich seit Jahren fast ausschließlich fische dürfte klar sein.
Petri an alle Mitstreiter


----------



## Schnappa (27. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

auch ein schönes petrie von mir!ich war gestern und vorgestern mit meinem kollegen marco in eckernförde und damp los #6 
köder   :stripper pearlmut,hansen grün weiss,eitz fly
wasser :ca 5grad
luft      :0-1 grad
fang     :0 beidseitig


ausser einen schönen rittberger bei brusthohem wasser  ist leider nicht viel bei uns herausgekommen,schade vielleicht beim nächsten mal.#c


----------



## Queequeg (28. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Petri den Fängern,

gestern waren wir mit 4 Bellys auch noch mal vor der Westküste Fehmarns on Tour. Bei angenehmen Windbedingungen konnten wir 2 Mefos (beide ~45cm-relaesed) und 2 passable Dorsche schnappen. Später sind wir dann noch mal nach DD gefahren und fingen da noch zusammen 10 Dorsche zum mitnehmen.


----------



## havørred (28. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

wo: .................... 
Wann: 14.30
Wetter: bewölkt mit Schneeschauern
Wind: 4-5 SO
Wassertemperatur: 6°C lt. BSH
Temperaturen: denken 3 grad
Köder: Hansen Flash/Fight, Spöket, Snaps 
Wasser: leicht getrübt
Fisch: 2 Mefos (beide haben sich frühzeitig verabschiedet)

Petri Heil

janne


----------



## Havorred01 (28. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Moin !! |wavey: 

Mal ne Frage ist einer in der letzten Zeit einer in der Aabenraa Gegend unterwegs gewesen?
Kann doch nicht sein, das alle immer an den gleichen Plätzen angeln ;+ 

Gruß 
Havorred


----------



## Nordangler (28. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

willkommen sbiro hier im Board.

Sven


----------



## wobbler michi (29. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Willkommen spiro
Hatte Frei und war nochmal in Dahme


Wann: 28.11.05
Wo: 8.00 bis 11.00. mit Belly,12.00-13.30 Watfischen am Leuchtturm
Wasser: 6 Grad , Klar
Wind:sw-w 1-2
Köder: alles
Fang: 1x38 Meerf. schwimmt wieder +4 Leos, alles vom BB
sonstiges:Meerf. wieder in der ersten Rinne mit dem 2 ten Wurf auf einen
Kupfer/roten Zebco Blinker.
Am Leuchtturm nichts,war aber schön im Schneeregen das ganze Riff 
allein abzufischen,ach so,habe eine weiß/silber Blinker auf dem Riff 
mit der Hand gefangen.
Gruß wobbler michi


----------



## havørred (29. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

Wann: 28.11.05
Wo: ........
Wasser: 6 Grad , sehr Klar
Wind: W
Köder: Dicksild, Stripper usw.
Fang: 35 blank .... released. War aber gut in Kondi die kleine :q , hat nen  schænen råckwertssalto gemacht
gruss
janne #6


----------



## JunkieXL (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2005*

na ich werd jetzt die woche auch mal los, war die letzte krank  aber erstma brauch ich neue Neoprenhandschuhe sonst gammeln einem ja die finger ab


----------

